# Shelving



## Hobo (Sep 21, 2009)

So, after realizing I'm eventually going to have numerous enclosures for spiders I'm inevitably going to get, I've started looking at some shelving options. Looking through the enclosure thread, I've seen most people use bookshelves, those metal shelves, or shelves they've made themselves.

What do you use? What would you reccomend?

I'm looking for something similar to those metal shelves, only more.... pleasing to the eye (it's going to be in a bedroom), and not too expensive. So far I'm liking "Gorm" shelving from Ikea, though when I actually went and looked at it, it seemed rather flimsy. I know you can fasten them to the wall, but I'd rather not do that. 

I suppose I could make my own shelf, but I'm not very handy and wouldn't trust my Ts on any kind of furniture that I've built!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ghordy (Sep 21, 2009)

Go to one of those big box home improvement stores (Home Depot, Lowes, Menards, etc.) You should be able to find loads of sturdy shelving options for pretty cheap. Keep in mind if you're gonna get a tall shelving unit, you should put at least one anchor strap at the top attached to the wall to keep the thing from toppling over.


----------



## sean-820 (Sep 21, 2009)

Really depends on how many t's you have. If you want a nice looking shelf, a book shelf would be best. Metal shevles are great for a lot of t's, but if you dont have tons a bookshelf of so would do. If its a bookshelf, just make sure the shelves are strong enough to support multiple tanks and dirt.


----------



## bliss (Sep 21, 2009)

*NSF commerical/industrial shelving*

These are sold at most Hardware stores.  If you go to Lowe's hardware they are on sale for like $80 right now.  They come in black, white, and stainless steel/chrome.  They are very professional and decorative looking and can hold lots of Tarantulas or reptiles.  the shelves are adjustable and can hold a _lot_ of weight.    I have some, they are 48"x24"x72", if you have lots of arboreal Tarantula then one shelf can hold around 25 1gallon plastic jars.  

http://www.globalspec.com/NpaPics/98/168883_062020084913_ExhibitPic.jpg

http://www.cook-pro.com/wire_shelves.jpg


----------



## Bill S (Sep 21, 2009)

One aspect to consider is whether you merely want surfaces to put cages on or if you might want to enclose the area for protection, heat retention, etc.  Open metal shelving is fine for just creating surface area, full book shelves will be better for enclosure.  If you are expecting to maintain higher humidity, bookshelves made out of something that won't rust, mold or warp would be best.

I'm considering making some modifications to my animal room, including a new set of shelves to house spiders.  Since I run the room itself pretty cool in the winter (for some animals that hibernate or go dormant), I want to have shelving that I can run a little warmer.  So I'll probably custom build something that can be closed and insulated.  (Ordinary bookshelves aren't very deep, so by custom building I can provide more shelf area.)


----------



## WARPIG (Sep 21, 2009)

Just bought my third metal rack, cheap, can hold 350lbs (not that T's weigh that much) and easily adjustable.

I love my racks:} 






PIG-


----------



## Anthony Straus (Sep 21, 2009)

I use these gorilla racks:







Can make the shelves as far apart or as close together as you want. I have a few shelves set at a good arboreal tank height and some set for normal 5-10 gal tanks.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Sep 21, 2009)

Anthony Straus said:


> I use these gorilla racks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second gorrilla racks, about $68 at Sam's Club and deep enough that 10 gallon can be set narrow end out.


----------



## GeneralNoobzor (Sep 21, 2009)

I personally make my own shelves, in my opinion it looks far better.


----------



## Loudog760 (Sep 21, 2009)

Go looking around at a garage sale or yard sale. Whatever you call them in your neck of the woods.


----------



## dianedfisher (Sep 21, 2009)

I have 2 of these units in my living room.  They stack on top of one another, the shelves can be folded up to accomodate larger cages and they come with tabs that allow you to bracket them to the wall so they can't be pulled over.   Di
http://www.homedecorators.com/P/FoldingStacking_4-Shelf_Multimedia_Storage_Unit/


----------



## ranchulas (Sep 22, 2009)

LOL, I was just thinking of getting a new metal shelf. Thanks for the thread!


----------

